# No chance to marestare



## vickie gee (Jan 28, 2012)

I went ahead and put her thread on main forum yesterday. My mare Choctaw always sneaks in her delivery!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful foal


----------



## MeganH (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats!!



Filly or colt?!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations, she is adorable!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 28, 2012)

Again, many congratulations - but I'm getting very jealous coz I STILL haven't seen a picture!! Now the 'square' just says photo moved or withdrawn (photobucket)????

PLEASE can you post some more very soon.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 28, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Again, many congratulations - but I'm getting very jealous coz I STILL haven't seen a picture!! Now the 'square' just says photo moved or withdrawn (photobucket)????
> 
> PLEASE can you post some more very soon.



Me Too


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 28, 2012)

Vickie also posted pics on the main forum



:yeah


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 29, 2012)

eagles ring farm said:


> Me Too


Sorry. It was a case of operator error (me being the operator). Her photos are back and I can't wait to get more.


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2012)

She looks so very cute!



Congrats sneaky mare lol


----------



## Wings (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol! Sneaky mare!

Cute foal


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh she is gorgeous!








Thanks for getting the pics sorted.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 29, 2012)

congrats on a lovely foal....



:wub



:wub



can we have more pic with her pj,s off


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 29, 2012)

What a nice mommy to do that the easy way, for you.

No lost hours of sleep, no staring at video cameras

till your eyes are bleary.

Congrats on your lovely new baby girl.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 29, 2012)

What a pretty little girl



congratulations





Nice not to be kept up watching


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 31, 2012)

lucky lodge said:


> congrats on a lovely foal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weather permitting and ONLY if she agrees to take them off.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 31, 2012)

But she really likes her pjs.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 31, 2012)

She definitely is pretty in pink but looks darn sweet

in her baby fuzz, too.


----------



## cassie (Jan 31, 2012)

naw baby baby baby baby baby!!!!! hehe I bet you just want to snuggle her!!!!



:wub





what colour do you think she will be?



quite unusual now... but so mega cute!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 31, 2012)

she is just the cutest little thing and those pink pj's are adorable


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 31, 2012)

:wub Awww CONGRATULATIONS shes beautiful 



 :wub


----------



## MeganH (Jan 31, 2012)

She is a doll. Love her pretty pjs!


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 31, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I just LOVE her little PJ's!!!!
> 
> She's just beautiful!!!
> 
> ...





You know, I am glad you asked because I began looking for good photos of him and am not having much luck. He is a sweet refined blue roan. Memphis was my first mini. I don't take good pictures so with him going from black in winter and silver in spring I need to clean him up for a photo shoot. We lost a lot of pictures when the computer crashed. I think that there are some older ones of him in my Skydrive but I have not used it enough to know how to post on here from a Skydrive picture. I will check into it. Memphis certainly deserves some credit. I feel like a bad mommy. His sire is Solid Gold Tender Dreamison and basically he is a carbon copy, just judging from the pictures I have seen of Dreamison. In fact when Carl Mitz was here floating teeth recently he asked me about Memp's bloodline and when I told him he said that he thought he recognized it. When I asked him in what way he said "looks like him AND attitude." And then there is his grandsire Love Me Tender



who I have seen in person, rather in horse.


----------



## cassie (Jan 31, 2012)

have you thought of a name for your baby yet??


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 1, 2012)

They are calling me BREEZY but my real name is CHOCTAW FEATHER IN A MEMPHIS BREEZE. But I am pretty sure I heard somebody say "she is SPOILED ROTTEN."


----------



## MeganH (Feb 1, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> They are calling me BREEZY but my real name is CHOCTAW FEATHER IN A MEMPHIS BREEZE. But I am pretty sure I heard somebody say "she is SPOILED ROTTEN."









Love it!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 1, 2012)

My goodness she is so cute! I love her little pink jacket!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 1, 2012)

I think she should be called CHOCTAW FEATHER IN A MEMPHIS PRETTY IN PINK




she is just way too cute.


----------



## Wings (Feb 1, 2012)

She is such a cute one. I like the name! I also love her pjs


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She *is *a hoot. Bucks and kicks a lot. She doesn't look big enough to give anyone a bruise but I have the proof on my shin!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 1, 2012)

:wub Love the name and the pics



:wub She is just adorable in her pj's



You have got to be thrilled!!!



:yeah

A little blue mark can be forgiven from such a beauty


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello outdoors!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 8, 2012)

/monthly_02_2012/post-13548-0-47705700-1328758494_thumb.jpg

Fantastic pic.



Love the baby and look at that green grass



. I haven't seen any of that in soooo long


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> /monthly_02_2012/post-13548-0-47705700-1328758494_thumb.jpg
> 
> Fantastic pic.
> 
> ...



HA. That picture is deceptive...we have almost no grass (except in our flower beds



) But Breezy was just happy to have a patch to lay down on.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahhh what a sweet heart



Thank you so much for sharing a new pic but look out cos we have been known to steal pretty babies


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 4, 2012)

*Looks like maybe **blue **eyes on her. It is hard to tell. Her blonde eyelashes are always in the way. They are not showing up the crystal color like her mom's but I still think they are a shade of blue. Unbelievable. I am going to have to do more research on eyes. I read that they do not change color after birth...so maybe I just was not seeing it. At first I thought it was a reflection from the sky. But it is noticeable even in the barn that her eyes are not brown. I'm stumped.*


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2012)

Vicki she is just adorable


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm the same with my colt Finn, Vickie... will have to find some pics of his eye for you.

his blue eyes show up really clear in the morning sun and look a crystal blue but other times they look really dark! its so hard to tell LOL

I hope she has blue eyes for you! I love blue eyes! hehe will find that pic n post it later if you like


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 5, 2012)

cassie said:


> I'm the same with my colt Finn, Vickie... will have to find some pics of his eye for you.
> 
> his blue eyes show up really clear in the morning sun and look a crystal blue but other times they look really dark! its so hard to tell LOL
> 
> I hope she has blue eyes for you! I love blue eyes! hehe will find that pic n post it later if you like


Yes, please do!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 5, 2012)

What a cutie Vickie! Congratulations!



Love all the photos of her!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

Vickie this is a pic from a while ago of Finn's eye, I will try take one tomorrow morning... if he will let me lol he is such a snuggle bug n squirmer its real hard to get a pic LOL





when he was one day old not a very good shot of his eye... but you can kinda see it there... I certainly think the blueness is getting larger not smaller... (in my opinion...)

will get some pics tomorrow for you



I hope she has a blue eye


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 6, 2012)

Connie P said:


> What a cutie Vickie! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can't believe how calm she is.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 6, 2012)

cassie said:


> Vickie this is a pic from a while ago of Finn's eye, I will try take one tomorrow morning... if he will let me lol he is such a snuggle bug n squirmer its real hard to get a pic LOL
> 
> View attachment 6663
> 
> ...


Now, those are pretty blue eyes. He is such a cutie pie. What is the title of his original thread on the post. I want to read all about him. I hope Elvis' eyes end up that blue!


----------



## cassie (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you



I love him so much, his thread is Suzie had a gorgeous colt... it is on the second page... I'll put the pics up on Penny's thread if you like, will do a timeline  could be fun n you can see how much he has changed 

I hope Elvis gets beautiful blue eyes too!! I love blue eyes so much! hehe


----------



## cassie (Mar 6, 2012)

I put some pics of Finn on Penny's thread if you wanted to take a look Vickie, the change in him in 5 months is amazing LOL


----------



## cassie (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey Vickie how is your little guy Elvis going?

how is that poll going on the ring test?? I couldn't find it on the main page... very interested, I saw want Penny to have that suspected filly!!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 10, 2012)

cassie said:


> Hey Vickie how is your little guy Elvis going?
> 
> how is that poll going on the ring test?? I couldn't find it on the main page... very interested, I saw want Penny to have that suspected filly!!


Hi Cassie. Elvis is doing good. Had to dose him for worms early since his mom passed some down to him. He and Breezy have become big buds out in the corral. If I had not been so many chores today I could have snapped some cool pix of him trying to rear up on her neck. He is too short to even get there. She is such a love bug she puts her neck over his back side and looks like she is protecting him. They also had some "races". I do worry about Elvis. He gets excited easy and sounds raspy....like he has a rattle. Doc said as long as his nose is not runny not to worry. Breezy, on the other hand is bomb proof. She doesn't mind the halter. You can touch her ears, eyes, and do anything with her. Elvis is typical boy just waiting to have a coniption fit.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 11, 2012)

Would love to see more of Breezy and Elvis together (hint hint)


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Would love to see more of Breezy and Elvis together (hint hint)


Me too. Once this rain is outta here! They are so funny together. Looks like a little girl with her "baby doll."


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2012)

_Oh, and Cass, as far as the ring/nail test thread nobody has posted lately. Of course we are just now getting to foal season typically and not everyone does the test. The way I see it either they will or will not post. It started out looking very accurate. Then got to looking about 50% accurate...well go figure...there __*is a 50% chance of both sexes. *_


----------



## Joanne (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the pink foal blanket!

Where did you get that?


----------



## bluebird (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep...more pictures please!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2012)

I got both the pink and blue foal blanket from a closeout sale a couple of years ago. I am not sure from where but they were normally around 30-40 bucks and I got them cheap, maybe 5 bucks. I will see if I can find them in tax receipts but doubt the company would have them anymore. They are made by Kensington according to the label.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2012)

I found this adorable foal rug, thanks for giving us the make



I think I might just HAVE to order one of these.

LOL

http://www.minitack.com/kmwfb.htm


----------



## Wings (Mar 11, 2012)

Blue eyes are a funny thing! You can get a range of shades from icy blue to a sky blue, and you can get partial blues!

In foals you CAN get baby blues that fade out to normal or slighltyl lighter brown with age. I think some can darken as well. Only blues I will rely on are the ones that make themselves obvious from the start





You can see the colour of Fantasy's eyes without any flash or close ups:




Her son only has a fleck but it is very obvious amongst the darkness of his eye, and is louder in person!:




I have a blue eye addiction but sadly just these two and one other who has ONE blue eye so far. They do seem to be an aquired taste though, some judges really hate them!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, was not great weather for pictures but I got these inside the barn. Blue-eyed Elvis tasting my pj bottoms. And for Cassie: Litty Kitty brought her 3 babies out from under the house and put them under this old piece of furniture in the barn...pretty sure their eyes will not stay blue. I so hate trying to give kittens away!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 12, 2012)

Such a cute shot of Elvis! lol And of course very cute kittens!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 12, 2012)

Adorable! how is little Elvis doing now?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww gorgeous baby pictures - glad the kitties have reappeared and that little Elvis is just so very cute, bless him!


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2012)

YAY those kittens are so cute! and Elvis is just adorable!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 12, 2012)

Elvis is doing good...I think he knows he is cute. I hope to get the little guy wearing a halter soon. Maybe it I order one of those cabbage patch ponies it will come with a halter to fit Elvis.


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2012)

HAHA yes! maybe it will lol he sure is tiny enough! lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Elvis is adorable and so are the kits!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2012)

still no Elvis photos


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 13, 2012)

Ladeeez...ya'll gonna give him short man syndrome. Ok, but this *is *Choctaw and Breezy's thread so if I get time for some pictures they will have to pose also. Remember, Faith and Elvis had a separate thread originally. I am going to be outside for a while and will have camera on me. I hope I do not miss Amanda's mare(s) foaling but darn it I have to get some things done outside. Tell her/them to wait for me.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Breezy says hello. Mom was having a bad hair day.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

She does like short men.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

And daddy Memp came down to give mom a peck.


----------



## cassie (Mar 16, 2012)

hehe too cute Vickie!! love your fur kids!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

It took me a while to understand that Diane


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So is a "longer kiss" in their future??






:NoNoNo



:NoNoNo



:NoNoNo



:NoNoNo





*no way ho-zay** They can forget that. Out of room, out of money, out of time, out of energy. No breeding back this year....next year I watch others' mares.*


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

Loved the pics! Thanks for the update.


----------

